# outdoor winter grow



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2011)

cause we can---purple peaches of course---:icon_smile:


----------



## BBFan (Dec 10, 2011)

Looking good Orange!  This is your cross?
Upper 30's here today.  You're lucky.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2011)

20's here, your both lucky.

Those do look nice Orange. Purple peaches..yum.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 10, 2011)

yes---and yes---pineapple peach x purple kush = purple peach---upper 60's here during the day and verrrrry cold at night---frost on the lawn in the am---thanks for stopping in---


----------



## pcduck (Dec 11, 2011)

That purple peach is bomb:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2011)

little too much rain for the PP to be outside right now---brought them in for the night and turned on the de-humidifier---


----------



## pcduck (Dec 12, 2011)

well I guess rain is better then snow


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 12, 2011)

sure is---as you know it rolls right off your back---hope you are feeling better and finished up that trimming you were working on there *duck*---


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 13, 2011)

girls got moved back outdoors today to do what they do---make us  ---gonna bring up the alkalinity in the soil in effort to thwart any possibility of mildew and mold---:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks orange

they do not look any worst for wear, a bit cold though


----------



## BBFan (Dec 13, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> gonna bring up the alkalinity in the soil in effort to thwart any possibility of mildew and mold



Does that help?  Never heard that before- and boy I sure could have used some help with this years outdoor run.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 13, 2011)

We have the most alkaline soil here and it is true we don't have much problem with mildew but I thought that was the 110 degree temps in the summer. Interesting Orange.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 13, 2011)

this is an untested theory---we already know that pm thrives in neutral to acidic soil, and it loves humidity over 47%---all foliar spray remedies and sulphur burns treat it when it appears and focus on changing the Ph level in the leaves---i know it is coming---relative humidity here tomorrow is gonna be 78%---this stuff has pushed many a early harvest in the past and ruined entire crops---this is an attempt to be proactive and preventative---makes sense to me that it will work and i ain't gonna know until i try it---so here we go---wish me luck---these are uncharted waters---


----------



## BBFan (Dec 14, 2011)

So you're going to up the ph in the soil?  Be very interested in your results.  Keep us posted.  And good luck!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2011)

Best wishes ...that is humid almost 80 %... Good luck again Orange and hi by the way.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2011)

:ciao: *Rosebud*---sorry to waste your time with the crappy picture but i swear they were both in focus when i took them lol---new issue is temps---getting down to 30's at night---they seem to be doing ok for the time being---we will see:icon_smile: :48:


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2011)

try try try again


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Not looking bad but those temps


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 15, 2011)

yea *duck*---little scary---not quite freezing---but certainly very cold and bringing out some beautiful color---as i said before i'm more concerned with the humidity and the pm---when it rains again they will be coming inside for a visit with the dehumidifier---thanks for checking in---:48:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah I get some amazing colors here on my od after a couple of light frosts.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 15, 2011)

Orange, nice purple stems. You have to really stay on top of this grow, in and out and all. Good job.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 22, 2011)

beautiful day here soaking up some california sunshine---temps are in the low 30's at night


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 2, 2012)

humidity is running @ a steady 80 plus for over a week---watering in ph up to combat powder mildew and bringing them in at night when i can---seems to be working---no signs of the pm---resin glands are not as plentiful as i hoped---think an early rain a few weeks back had something to do with that---peachy aroma is strong


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 8, 2012)

1-08-12 been moving these indoor at night because they are reveging and the RH is got me paranoid that the PM is knocking at the door---resin glands are moving slow---they smell great---looking like another week or 2 before they are cut


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 8, 2012)

They look very nice Orange. Good for you.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 10, 2012)

took them sooner than i wanted to---quick dry with the dehumidifier---anything over a qp goes in the hash bucket---thanks for tagging along---:icon_smile:


----------



## smokeymcbuds (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome lookin buds dude


----------

